
Simple Online Web Editor - redaktor
https://redaktor.io/
======
redaktor
Create a project,

1\. Create files e.g. index.html 2\. Create css, js files 3\. Link css / js to
index.html 4\. Change layout to split view and see css / js / html changes
live in the browser as you edit. 5\. HTML files can also be edited inside
Design view.

Sync files to dropbox or download a zipped copy to your computer.

